# Commuter Bike Dilema



## UFO™ (Mar 12, 2006)

*Updated: Commuter Bike Dilema*

I am faced with a dilema involing my current commuter/touring bike.

The bike is basically a stock 1983 Trek 620 that I have set up for touring with front/rear racks and a giant Kirtland handlebar bag. Works great as a commuter using one rear pannier and the handle bar bag for clothing and rain gear etc. 

Now comes the dilema. 
As of this morning I think the freewheel is on its last legs. While coasting it makes a ton of noise and the cogs wobble. While "power on" it is fine trasmits power with no noise.

I have come up with a couple of options , but please give me your input/ideas.

Background

My other bikes are a 2005 Felt F55 and a mid '90's Kona Lava Dome MTB

Commute is 14 miles each way... basically flat Michigan roads.

Options

1. Replace freewheel only, $100. (recently replaced 4 of the 6 cogs already)
and continue replacement process until old parts transition from expensive to impossible to find.

2. Begin upgrade process. Switch to 8 or 9 speed (from current 6 speed) thus all new driveline.Would probably lead to switch from 27" to 700cc wheels (if they fit)

3. Remove knobs from the mountain bike and install smoother tires. Install rack and use it for my commuter.

4. Get a backpack or a seatpost mounted rack pack and use the Felt for a commuter.

5. Look for another new/used bike with more modern components to use as a commuter and build the Trek into a fixie as a project bike

I'm not looking for the cheapest solutionm just the one that will be the best combination of short term needs versus cost.

So many options... 

All advice will be appreciated.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Howe does $19.95 sound?*



UFO™ said:


> 1. Replace freewheel only, $100.


Harris Cyclery has new Shimano 6-speed freewheels for $19.95. Why spend more?

http://sheldonbrown.com/harris/freewheels.html#6


----------



## DIgitaljs (May 1, 2006)

In the short term, I say take the Felt. If you already have a backpack or can borrow one, see how the ride goes.

Are you mainly riding Hines Drive for your commute (saw in your profile you are in Dearborn)? If so, seems like a road bike would be a good option, if you are comfortable on it w/ something on your back.


----------



## UFO™ (Mar 12, 2006)

Should have clarifed the information on the rear hub/freewheel. 

The current hub/freewheel is a Maillard HelicoMatic. A popular touring hub back in the early eighties because you can remove the freewheel with a small wrench supplied with bike. Basically the cassette is retained by a very thin nut that has external splines on it (which are gripped by the wrench). The handy wrench also has two spoke wrenches and a bottle opener:thumbsup: 

So.. to change to a Shimano freewheel will but me down the path of Option #2.


----------



## UFO™ (Mar 12, 2006)

DIgitaljs said:


> In the short term, I say take the Felt. If you already have a backpack or can borrow one, see how the ride goes.
> 
> Are you mainly riding Hines Drive for your commute (saw in your profile you are in Dearborn)? If so, seems like a road bike would be a good option, if you are comfortable on it w/ something on your back.


Yes, I commute on Hines drive from Dearborn to Livonia. 

Not a big fan of the backpack (especially as the weather warms up). 
I tend to sweat quite a bit.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

If the MTB has eyelets, put a rack and bag on it. Check to see if the wheelbase is long enough for panniers (heel clearance). Probably is. Replace the outer chainring with a 48 or 50T and put some 1.5" slicks on it. Should do just fine. If you wanted another bike, GVH has Soma Smoothies with 105 stuff for around $1100. That frame will take fenders and a rack.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm an old Trek fan so I say option 2, but only if you're sure 700c wheels will fit. Probably need some long reach calipers too.


----------



## dgsbikes (Nov 11, 2005)

Depends on how much money you want to spend. Here are a couple ideas.

1) You could find a used 27 inch rear wheel that uses Shimano threaded freewheels fairly cheap. A lot cheaper than 100 bucks. Then replacement freewheels will be much cheaper. 

2) Put the wheels from the Felt in the Trek to see if the brakes will adjust far enough down. If the bike currently has short reach brakes you will probably have to find some standard (long) reach brakes. If the brakes work, then set up the derailleur to see if it will shift across whatever speed cassette is on the Felt. If it works you can find inexpensive 700c wheels on Ebay. Then update the other components as you feel like it.


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

*How good of wheel do you want?*

If you want a functional 27" wheel with generic QR aluminum hub, 36 spokes, single wall aluminum rim, and a 6 speed 14-28 or 14-30 freewheel I probably have one from a mid level 80's Raleigh. I converted it to a fixed gear and have a left over wheel that probably has less than 200 miles on it. I can send for shipping cost plus the price of a beer. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Just make sure it is a good beer.*



Reynolds531 said:


> plus the price of a beer. .......


After all, we have our standards.


----------



## UFO™ (Mar 12, 2006)

It looks like the 700cc wheels will fit with minimal fanfare. The original Diacompe side pull brakes will work but I think I would consider a front brake upgrade. 

So, it looks like updating the wheels may be the best long term solution. Now to decide whether to stick to the six speed setup or go allout and update the drivetrain. I am leaning toward sticking with the 6 speed as I just replaced the rear derailur two months ago.


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

*7 speed hyperglide may be same cost as 6 speed*



UFO™ said:


> It looks like the 700cc wheels will fit with minimal fanfare. The original Diacompe side pull brakes will work but I think I would consider a front brake upgrade.
> 
> So, it looks like updating the wheels may be the best long term solution. Now to decide whether to stick to the six speed setup or go allout and update the drivetrain. I am leaning toward sticking with the 6 speed as I just replaced the rear derailur two months ago.


You can get 7 speed freehubs or freewheel hubs that fit 126 mm spacing and will probably work fine with you derailleur. Shimano has new 7 speed freewheels that work on 126 mm spaced hubs available in several gear ranges--see Harris Cyclery for details.--only about $20. Good quality NOS 7 speed freehubs or freewhel hubs and nice 126 mm spaced wheels are frequently available cheap on Ebay. look for Shimano 600 hubs--very high quality, very low price.

The big upgrade isn't really the extra gear, it's the Hyperglide.

Even going to 8 speed and 130 mm spacing porbably isn't a big deal. You shouldn't need a new derailleur and you can simply spread your dropouts and put the wheel in. I've used 130 mm spaced 8 speed in a 126 mm dropout and didn't have to make any change except the limit screws on the derailleur with friction shifting, then installed 8 speed indexed barcons that worked perfectly.


----------



## UFO™ (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks for the info Reynolds531.

It would seem that going to the 7 speed is pretty easy to find parts for. 
I knew if i went to an 8 speed I would need all new drivetrain but does going to the 7 speed require a new chain as well ?


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

*probably no new drive train for 7 or 8 speed*



UFO™ said:


> Thanks for the info Reynolds531.
> 
> It would seem that going to the 7 speed is pretty easy to find parts for.
> I knew if i went to an 8 speed I would need all new drivetrain but does going to the 7 speed require a new chain as well ?


Generally, 6, 7, and 8 speed systems use the same chains and derailleurs. You indicated that you recently installed a new derailleur. What derailleur did you use? Unless you used a derailleur from the 70's it is almost certain to work fine with 6, or 7 speed and very likely to work with 8 speed. 

With friction shifting, switching to a 7 speed system should be as simple as replacing the rear wheel and adjusting the derailleur limit screws, unless the largest cog on your new cluster exceeds the capacity of your derailleur. An 8 speed will be almost as easy, but you'll have to spread out the rear dropouts to get the hub to fit in--not a big deal going from 126 mm to 130 mm. 9 speed means a whole new drivetrain.

If I were doing the conversion, I'd go 7 with speed.


----------



## UFO™ (Mar 12, 2006)

Reynolds531 said:


> Generally, 6, 7, and 8 speed systems use the same chains and derailleurs. You indicated that you recently installed a new derailleur. What derailleur did you use? Unless you used a derailleur from the 70's it is almost certain to work fine with 6, or 7 speed and very likely to work with 8 speed.
> 
> With friction shifting, switching to a 7 speed system should be as simple as replacing the rear wheel and adjusting the derailleur limit screws, unless the largest cog on your new cluster exceeds the capacity of your derailleur. An 8 speed will be almost as easy, but you'll have to spread out the rear dropouts to get the hub to fit in--not a big deal going from 126 mm to 130 mm. 9 speed means a whole new drivetrain.
> 
> If I were doing the conversion, I'd go 7 with speed.


The derailleur is a new Alivio (I believe a 7 speed), which I have adjusted to run my 6 speed .
Thanks for the info. 

Haven't concerned myself with components much since I bought the 620 back in '83 and before that the BMX days were much simpler


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

*The alivio will work great*



UFO™ said:


> The derailleur is a new Alivio (I believe a 7 speed), which I have adjusted to run my 6 speed .
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Haven't concerned myself with components much since I bought the 620 back in '83 and before that the BMX days were much simpler


The alivio will work great with 7 or 8 speeds. no need to change your chain (unless it is worn out). You should be able to slip in a new wheel, adjust your limit screws, and be riding within 10 minutes.


----------



## UFO™ (Mar 12, 2006)

Latest update:

Decided to upgrade the wheels to 700cc. Ordered some sweet wheels from Rivendell. 
http://www.rivendellbicycles.com/webalog/wheels/18120.html
Rivendell talked me into staying with a freewheel. Now, I'm looking for a Suntour Winner 7 speed freewheel to go with these wheels. 
The wheels have effictively doubled the cost of this bike from new but will certainely last another twenty years.

Thanks to all who took the time reply.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

UFO™ said:


> Latest update:
> 
> Decided to upgrade the wheels to 700cc. Ordered some sweet wheels from Rivendell.
> http://www.rivendellbicycles.com/webalog/wheels/18120.html
> ...


Have fun with the new wheels, but keep ahold of the Heliocomatic tool. That bottle opener kicks tushie!

- FBB


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Consider a new shimano freewheel*



UFO™ said:


> Latest update:
> 
> Decided to upgrade the wheels to 700cc. Ordered some sweet wheels from Rivendell.
> http://www.rivendellbicycles.com/webalog/wheels/18120.html
> ...


Here's what Sheldon Brown has to say abouut the newly designed Shimano Freewheel:

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/mega7/

I have purchased and am using one of these and am very favorably impressed. Your shifting will be dramatically better with this freewheel than it will be with a Suntour Winner 7.


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

If you've been commuting on a bike since 1983 that means you'e had 23 years of good service out of it. Divide the price by those 23 years and you figure out pretty quickly that your money went a long way. If that is the case it should not be hard to justify the purchase of a new bike. I hate upgrading with dead-end technology, but that's just me.


----------



## UFO™ (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks for the link Reynolds531. The Shimano loks like a good bet as well (and is quite a bit newer than the Suntour). I think I will go that route. The only reason I was looking at the Winner freewheel was one of the guys at Rivendell gave them a pretty hearty recommendation. 

Supperjohnny,
I wish that I had been commuting the last 23 years. The 620 saw extensive use the first three years I owned it but then sat until the late '90's when I started ridng recreationally again. It is only the last several months that I started commuting on it. I would estimate the total mileage on the bike as less than 5,000 miles. 
I think the frame and most of the remaining components are still worthwhile using as a tourer and commuter. I wouldn't consider a 7 speed freewheel "dead-end" technology, just a proven design. I will buy a spare freeewheel now so that I won't have to worry about finding a replacement in the future.

I did buy a new bike earlier this year, an '05 Felt F55. It's fantastic bike to ride but it's not as pratical for commuting (I hate backpacks... which I am now using until I get the new wheels for the 620)


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Phil hubs dead end?*



superjohnny said:


> If you've been commuting on a bike since 1983 that means you'e had 23 years of good service out of it. Divide the price by those 23 years and you figure out pretty quickly that your money went a long way. If that is the case it should not be hard to justify the purchase of a new bike. I hate upgrading with dead-end technology, but that's just me.


We'll all be dead before his phil hubs meet their end.

I'd rather have his Trek 620 with a Phil hub wheelset from Rivendell than any "new technology" bike/


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

*I have same kind*

Mine is a Trek 620 84/85 and I have Phil hubs and Mavic rims and I love my 620! I did have to have it powder coated and here is a picture with many newish parts because the bike is worth it. My students put the card in for fun. I just rode about 220 miles on a mini tour and it had its racks and yellow fenders and did nicely.


----------



## UFO™ (Mar 12, 2006)

commutenow said:


> Mine is a Trek 620 84/85 and I have Phil hubs and Mavic rims and I love my 620! I did have to have it powder coated and here is a picture with many newish parts because the bike is worth it. My students put the card in for fun. I just rode about 220 miles on a mini tour and it had its racks and yellow fenders and did nicely.


Nice!! :thumbsup:


----------



## UFO™ (Mar 12, 2006)

Just an update on my Trek.

Received the wheels from Rivendell. Very nice. Love those Phil hubs. Threw some big commuter tires on them, a monster Suntour Winner 7 Speed freewheel, and a generic super large range derailleur. Old brakes work, new Kool Stop pads on the front. 

Oh yeah, splurged for a Brooks B-17 pre-aged saddle. After one day of commuting... that is one fine saddle. Also, don't underestimate how comfy some 700 x 32 tires can make your rough road ride!! 

Drumroll please........



My reborn Trek 620


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

UFO™ said:


> Drumroll please........


Bravo! Bravo!  Standing ovation....

- FBB


----------

